# Best Cabinets For 4X8 Sheets of Ply



## stidrvr (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey everyone. Im building some cabinets for the garage to store all non-shop stuff. Ive been doing some designs in sketchup, but I havent found the "magic" cabinet yet. What Im looking for is a cabinet that uses the most of the material to get to the finished product. Is it possible to get 2 decent cabinets per sheet? Im using Big Box birch ply.


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes, you can get two cabinets from one sheet, but they have to be about 6" deep and one will not have a door. I've got a plan for it if you want to shoot me a PM with your email I'll get it to you.


----------



## stidrvr (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmmm 6" is a little shallow. Maybe I'll just stick with what I came up with.


----------



## cannonskate (Jun 10, 2010)

Norm had some awesome cabinets he made on New Yankee Workshop. Check them out, I believe season 13 or 14, he remade his miter saw stand and the cabinets he designed are very basic, but quite sturdy looking…


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm in the middle of redoing my whole shop and I'm adding 5-30" base cabs and 2-30" uppers. I screwed up on the last set of cabs I built and over ordered the amount of melamine sheets I needed so I made the carcasses out of melamine and the drawers I'm making out of 3/4" birch ply. 
I don't see you getting 2 cabs out of 1 sheet unless your cabs are 16" wide.


----------

